# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  700.000 χιλιάδες σύμπαντα.

## σακης

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος συνομωτουν, να κόψω αλκοόλ και τζόγο.
Έστω μετά από μεγάλη προσπάθεια, να γίνω σοσιαλ πλεηερ αντ ντρινκερ????????????....

----------


## Remedy

> Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος συνομωτουν, να κόψω αλκοόλ και τζόγο.
> Έστω μετά από μεγάλη προσπάθεια, να γίνω σοσιαλ πλεηερ αντ ντρινκερ????????????....


το social player/drinker ειναι για ΜΗ εθισμενους.
ενας εθισμενος δεν μπορει ποτε να γινει.
η το κοβεις, η μενεις στον εθισμο.
αν σταματησεις να παραμυθιαζεις τον εαυτο σου, θα το παραδεχτεις.

----------

